# Internet being Monitored! :mad:



## spliff85 (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi there, I'm @ work & we have ADSL but all internet traffic goes through the server. My problem is that they are monitoring internet access & i'm told they can see what sites i visit & the amount of data downloaded off the internet. Is there any way to override this or maybe just alter the data going through the server so that i can choose what is picked up & what is not. I would really like your help guys. By the way its not because i'm visiting porn or doing anything illegal, its just that i like to blog a lot & i download music a lot, & now my boss is starting to moan... Anyone???


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Surfing the internet at work. Your boss is starting to moan because you blog a lot & download music a lot instead of doing work. 
hmmmmmm...........

And your problem is ??????

I'm a system admin for a company and that is the wrong question to ask. If it was me, I would block any internet activity on your workstation.


----------



## spliff85 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Whatever!*

Obviously you one of those crazed lunatics who likes to rant & rave & make statements that they cant prove to be true!!! Actually All my work gets done & the only reason my boss moans is because 2 months ago we went over the 5Gb cap. Now he monitors it & just because mine is higher than everyone else's he's moaning at me. Besides that occasion we usually only get to about 4Gb a month, so i'm not doing any harm. I would like people willing to help to please reply, those hypocritical idoits who dont want to help, Go to another blog.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

It's not that you get your work done, it's the fact that you are chewing up bandwidth that could hinder others from doing legit internet activity. Plus it must be a concern for your boss because the fact that it cost him for internet usage. 

If you was not in the picture he wouldn't have never had this problem.


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

Ok .... That's enough here.

We cannot and will not help someone bypass corporate security/policies.

The only advice I can offer is to save the blogging/downloads for home.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

spliff85 said:


> Obviously you one of those crazed lunatics who likes to rant & rave & make statements that they cant prove to be true!!!
> 
> <snip>
> 
> I would like people willing to help to please reply, those hypocritical idoits who dont want to help, Go to another blog.


I feel a need to reply to what you've been complaining about as well as your "problem". First of all, calling our staff "crazed lunatics" and "idiots" is not something you want to do. Especially since they know what they're doing. This is a good way to not get the answers you want/need. However, we don't endorse nor help those that are looking to circumvent restrictions that are put in place by an employer. 

Please keep in mind that you're at work, on work time. Unless there are specific guidelines in place by your employeer regarding internet useage (such as you can use it for personal use only during lunch or before/after your shift), then it's safe to assume that the internet is only for business related purposes. Blogging and downloading music is rarely business related. I wouldn't be surprised if your internet access was completely cut off for your misuse/abuse of this service. 

If you're getting your work done and have the free time to spend on the internet, then obviously you're not getting enough work to do. I would suggest talking to your boss and asking him/her for additional work. I can hear your thoughts now "You're an idiot! Why would I ask for more work? etc...". Here's your answer... You'll show your boss that you're getting stuff done and that you're not just someone who's there to do the least amount of work. This will look good for you when it's time to consider you for a promotion or raise. Or, if your boss doesn't do this himself, you'll have more leverage to use when asking for a raise/promotion. If all they see is you goofing off on the internet, then it'll be harder to advance in the company. 

People don't go to work to do their personal business, so why should the internet be any different?


----------

